# paddle in widowmaker?



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

paddle possibly pinned in widowmaker on boulder creek. doesnt seem to be a hazard as of now. ari's new seven 2 was lost yesterday in the park (she says it's cursed). none of us saw it float by. despite a valiant rescue attempt to recover it by our fearless leader, it is still missing. it is a short zero degree offset with her name and number on it. if found please call. thanks


----------

